# off road disaster...



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

i bought my first 240 last month, ill be the first to tell any one that it was a hot pile. the body had over 290,000 miles and the motor had over 56,000 miles... i was in the process of rebuilding it, with the intencion of putting a sr20det into it in the spring. 

little did i know the tires were complete crap when i bought them (they were in good condition but they just sucked, i drove maybe 400 miles since i bought it and the tires already had no tread left) so... i was approaching a bend in the road, doing the speed limit, when all of the sudden my rear spun around and i was facing the car that was following me... i just about regained control when a tree popped out of no wear and decided to crush in the back of my car, 

so if any one knows where i can get a new 240sx i would be forever in your debt...
thanx -jb
you can e-mail me or just reply to this thread... [email protected]


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sucks to hear that, at leats you were ok. i would just look for a shell for sale on ebay or in your area.


----------



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

i was looking for one but the nearest 240 anything becides a tail light is about 150 miles away... thats a big tow truck bill... i found a 240 that im gonna go look at hopefully today for $600.00 only problem is is that it doesnt run. but the fuel pump was on its way out b4 so were hoping that that is the problem, if it is then ill just swap it out from my 240...

tell me how this idea sounds... im thinking of lifting the 240 that i have right now which is all banged up and putting on like 33'' tires and using it as an off road beeter... since everything is all messed up and ill need to take off the rear quarter pannels and bumper I dont think that it is worth the grand to try to straighten out the frame and the other 2 grand to try to fix everything thats also rong with it...


----------

